# Proud Owner of my first Felt (and road bike)



## cdicenso (Dec 30, 2010)

I took a picture of my new baby; some good bike porn for all you Felt lovers. Hope you like it!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdicenso/5331765781/


----------



## minnichs (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats and great photo


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice ride! Great photography.


----------



## danieljmaguire (Jan 8, 2011)

Aewsome bike im in the same position you are in. Just got my first road bike last week and my first Felt bike as well. Love it to death . Felt F95


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Front skewer qick release is on the wrong side.


----------



## Gonzo_Bloor (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats! I, too, just brought home my first Felt (and first road bike) just a few days ago. Am loving it. Really digging reading threads on here, I've got a lot to learn.


----------



## jgi27 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice bike, and super clean shot. Did you use the new 50 1.8G lens? Looks super crisp and sharp.

btw, what kind of Felt is that?


----------

